

Which IDE are you using under Unix/Linux for visual debugging? - umenline

I usually build the application in windows and test /port the application in UNIX using VI 
But what is I need to build the application from scratch in unix/linux in shell what option do I have to 
Visually debug (break point and such .. )  or syntax helpers?  ( c/c++)
======
demallien
My personal experience has been that the graphical shells to gdb just aren't
very good - they are prone to crashing, difficult to use (especially the
initial setup for a project, and just don't give me enough advantage over good
ol' standard gdb to bother. I usually pair that up with a cscope style tool
running in another terminal so that I can browse the source code to see what's
going on, find function names to set breakpoints on etc. It works pretty well.

------
zeeone
I use ddd.

